# Cantherone



## VERONICASANCHEZ (Oct 27, 2010)

Does anyone know the appropriate HCPCS code to bill for this?


----------



## peachygirl (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello,
Cantherone is a brand name for Cantharidin--I've always used J3490 (unclassified drugs) and then just make sure to put the NDC#, # units, amt per unit, and any other info that individual insurances require (I also use this code for Candida injections). Just FYI this HCPCS code is hard to get paid b/c it's an unclassified code, so many private insurances will just deny outwright and ask for chart notes. In my experience it's mostly a trial and error situation to get it paid. 

Hope this helps!

M.E., CPC


----------

